#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Όροι δόμησης ναών εκτός σχεδίου και όροι δόμησης μοναστηριακών συγκροτημάτων εκτός σχεδίου

## modipus

Aγαπητοί συνάδελφοι ,
αναζητώ 
όρους δόμησης για ναούς ,εκτός σχεδίου  και όρους δόμησης για μοναστηριακά συγκροτήματα εκτός σχεδιου

----------

